
Reasons Why Heroku is a Game Changer - sant0sk1
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/05/3-reasons-why-heroku-is-a-game-changer/
======
aditya
Yet they don't support nokogiri. And it's impossible to compile it yourself on
their instance.

~~~
mrkurt
They may install it for you if you open a ticket with them, I've seen some
documentation to that effect.

